# ELECTRIC COOLING FAN WIRING ?



## HydroCutlass86

i bought a 16'' chrome electric cooling fan from ebay it came with the relay and temperature switch and didn't come with no wiring diagram...i tryed wiring it one way and it never kicked on the way i wired it anyone have any idea on the correct way to wire it ? on the relay looks to be 2 red hot wires and ground...and the temp switch is just one prong


----------



## buick_82

dude tell u the truth just rig it up and get a switch so when ever u crank the car up hit the switch when ur drivin that all i know that how i have mine but mine diffrent one i order from ebay!


----------



## HydroCutlass86

your the second one to tell me that too,lol looks like what i might have to do unless the third person tells me the correct way


----------



## Oldskool Art

Well homie, you're in luck. Here's the correct way to connect it so it will work automatically. A switch is ok, but you only want your fan on when your engine reaches optimal heat range. Get a notepad n pen homie. I run my dual electric fans this way.
Look at your relay and notice it has numbers next to each tab.so connect as follows
#87 Power from battery (use an 8 gauge wire)
#30 Connect to positive fan wire (use 8 gauge wire)
#86 Connect either wire from temp sending unit
#85 Connect either wire from temp sending unit
Then start your car and watch to see that fan comes on around 185 degrees.
Also, make sure if fan is behind radiator, that it is pulling air. If it's in front of radiator (between grill and radiator) then you'll want to reverse the positive wire and ground wire on fan. Then you'll be cool


----------



## buick_82

now that the right way to doin it homie now ima rewire mine and do it that way! :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jun 13 2009, 02:01 AM~14177754
> *Well homie, you're in luck. Here's the correct way to connect it so it will work automatically. A switch is ok, but you only want your fan on when your engine reaches optimal heat range. Get a notepad n pen homie. I run my dual electric fans this way.
> Look at your relay and notice it has numbers next to each tab.so connect as follows
> #87 Power from battery (use an 8 gauge wire)
> #30 Connect to positive fan wire (use 8 gauge wire)
> #86 Connect either wire from temp sending unit
> #85 Connect either wire from temp sending unit
> Then start your car and watch to see that fan comes on around 185 degrees.
> Also, make sure if fan is behind radiator, that it is pulling air. If it's in front of radiator (between grill and radiator) then you'll want to reverse the positive wire and ground wire on fan. Then you'll be cool
> *


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jun 13 2009, 03:01 AM~14177754
> *Well homie, you're in luck. Here's the correct way to connect it so it will work automatically. A switch is ok, but you only want your fan on when your engine reaches optimal heat range. Get a notepad n pen homie. I run my dual electric fans this way.
> Look at your relay and notice it has numbers next to each tab.so connect as follows
> #87 Power from battery (use an 8 gauge wire)
> #30 Connect to positive fan wire (use 8 gauge wire)
> #86 Connect either wire from temp sending unit
> #85 Connect either wire from temp sending unit
> Then start your car and watch to see that fan comes on around 185 degrees.
> Also, make sure if fan is behind radiator, that it is pulling air. If it's in front of radiator (between grill and radiator) then you'll want to reverse the positive wire and ground wire on fan. Then you'll be cool
> *



right on i am going to try it out i will post back up and let you know if that works or not....thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

THere is a right way to do em like the man posted but Ive done it before and the fans never turned on, either bad sensor or relay or whatever, ended up just doin a switch too.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

wired it up that way will post up and let yall know later if that way worked  too late to run it right now


----------



## HydroCutlass86

never came on


----------



## kandylac

#85 ignition power, key on only (+)

#86 thermal switch, temp. switch that screws into the cooling system (-)

#87 power from the battery fused (+)

#30 cooling fan positive power feed (+)

This is how I've done them in the past.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

thanks for all your help....finally got it going right
this how i wired it

#85 & #30 jumped together and from that i have on my Ignition Key Accessory +

#87 To Electric cooling fan +

#86 To the Temperature switch

here is little diagram i made up on how i have it wired


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 14 2009, 11:00 PM~14190548
> *#85 ignition power, key on only (+)
> 
> #86 thermal switch, temp. switch that screws into the cooling system (-)
> 
> #87 power from the battery fused (+)
> 
> #30 cooling fan positive power feed (+)
> 
> This is how I've done them in the past.
> *


----------



## acosta512

What if you have a two speed fan,I want it to run on low and when ac is on,run on high,on a 307 motor what type of temp switch do i buy?


----------



## kandylac

Not a temp. switch, but a relay to trigger the 2nd speed upon a/c request.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14196568
> *thanks for all your help....finally got it going right
> this how i wired it
> 
> #85 & #30 jumped together and from that i have on my Ignition Key Accessory +
> 
> #87 To Electric cooling fan +
> 
> #86 To the Temperature switch
> 
> here is little diagram i made up on how i have it wired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#30 needs to go straight to the battery ,'cause it's a load carring circuit. Get it off your ignition switch. IT'S NOT SAFE. Now you can keep 85&30 together straight to the battery, and when you turn off the car if the motor is still hot the fans will stay on with the key off untill the engine cools off. DON'T FORGET TO FUSE 30 & 85.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14196568
> *thanks for all your help....finally got it going right
> this how i wired it
> 
> #85 & #30 jumped together and from that i have on my Ignition Key Accessory +
> 
> #87 To Electric cooling fan +
> 
> #86 To the Temperature switch
> 
> here is little diagram i made up on how i have it wired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#30 needs to go straight to the battery ,'cause it's a load carring circuit. Get it off your ignition switch. IT'S NOT SAFE. Now you can keep 85&30 together straight to the battery, and when you turn off the car if the motor is still hot the fans will stay on with the key off untill the engine cools off. DON'T FORGET TO FUSE 30 & 85.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

yea after i ran it i turned off the motor and went back to accessory and the fan kept going until i turned the key to off position...i really don't like the fan running after the car is off


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 14 2009, 11:00 PM~14190548
> *#85 ignition power, key on only (+)
> 
> #86 thermal switch, temp. switch that screws into the cooling system (-)
> 
> #87 power from the battery fused (+)
> 
> #30 cooling fan positive power feed (+)
> 
> This is how I've done them in the past.
> *



this way you explained how would the fan run,would it still run after car is turned off? see i tryed this way but my harness for the relay came jumped #30 to #85 didn't know there is different ways to wire it...im good with wiring but relays always confused me i dunno much about them


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jun 15 2009, 09:40 PM~14202307
> *this way you explained how would the fan run,would it still run after car is turned off? see i tryed this way but my harness for the relay came jumped #30 to #85 didn't know there is different ways to wire it...im good with wiring but relays always confused me i dunno much about them
> *


The fan will turn off when you turn the key off.


#30&#87 are the load side of the relay,one supplies voltage to the fan the other to the battery to get power.

#85&#86 are the control side of the relay to turn the relay on/off.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jun 15 2009, 09:40 PM~14202307
> *this way you explained how would the fan run,would it still run after car is turned off? see i tryed this way but my harness for the relay came jumped #30 to #85 didn't know there is different ways to wire it...im good with wiring but relays always confused me i dunno much about them
> *


 :uh: if you cant underdstand a simple relay then you are not good with wiring


----------



## duck

everyone forgot to ground the fan. Think of pins 85&86 as an electro magnet. (like in the wrecking yards to pick up cars!) I gets magnetized when it has power and ground. It pulls the 30 from 87a to 87.


----------



## sickthree

ttt


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 2 2010, 02:17 PM~16161481
> *:uh: if you cant underdstand a simple relay then you are not good with wiring
> *



lol i done figured it out a long time ago bro this topic from june 2009,there's different ways to wire the fan so i posted for the help,you will never learn if you don't ask


----------



## sickthree

sorry to bring this up from the past but I having difficulties... I want to wire the fan up to a manual switch so whn I have the car running I can turn on the fan. 
From the top where do the wires go to on the relay?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 13 2010, 08:48 PM~17183656
> *sorry to bring this up from the past but I having difficulties... I want to wire the fan up to a manual switch so whn I have the car running I can turn on the fan.
> From the top where do the wires go to on the relay?
> *


https://www.speedwaymotors.com/images/PDF/910-64044.pdf

Instead of running #85 to the sensor run it to a switch and the other side of the switch to a ground


----------



## soriano




----------



## swangin68

i didnt know it was this hard guys, i had mine working in no time, i just tapped into power, switched wire, fan, and temp sensor.. not hard. also if u get a kit off ebay they have all the instructions, and even on the wires on the relay it says where they go.. cant get any easier


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jul 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17936811
> *i didnt know it was this hard guys, i had mine working in no time, i just tapped into power, switched wire, fan, and temp sensor.. not hard. also if u get a kit off ebay they have all the instructions, and even on the wires on the relay it says where they go.. cant get any easier
> *


except taping into power can cause a fire.

running a dedicated power for the fans that is fused is the safest way. Example taping into the wiper motor power that is 20amps and your fans draw 20 amps, when you go to flip on your wipers, depending on which side of the fuse you tapped into it, youll have a fire or blown fuse.


----------

